# Greetings from a new writer



## Marc_Poliquin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, everyone:

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to  say hi.  I've been writing for a while.  I went through a screenwriting  phase, received a few nibbles, but nothing substantial, and then  switched back to prose to write my first novel, which I'm trying to  finish up during the quiet moments when my newborn isn't demanding my  attention.  I've dabbled with short stories, but I prefer writing longer  fiction.



I look forward to exploring the forum at length.

Thanks.

Marc Poliquin

Edit:  Off site link removed by admin.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello there Marc, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Marc_Poliquin (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, Nickie.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to WF Marc :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Marc_Poliquin (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jinxi. I'm sure I will.


----------



## Reavyn (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to WF!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Marc, welcome to WF.

If you're looking to become an active member here, it's a great idea to have a look at the site rules. They can be found in my signature, or in the menu across the top of the page.

Here's hoping you enjoy your time on the boards.

BB


----------



## Anders Ämting (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the newborn. What genres do you write?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Marc, welcome.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to WF, Marc.


----------

